# Nissan GT-R NISMO: More Power, Less Weight



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Leaked photos shown here are being reported as the new Nissan GT-R Nismo, set to debut officially this week in Tokyo.
> 
> nissan-gt-r-nismo-leaked-2Reports suggest the car will make 585 hp and 480 lb-ft of torque, which is a 50 hp increase over the normal GT-R and an added 27 lb-ft of torque. The power increases come thanks to a larger turbochager along with a beefed up intake and exhaust system.
> 
> ...


See more Nissan GT-R NISMO photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

